# SEU Feed to the Meter Box



## JHA321 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a question about the feed to a house I am looking to purchase.  It has a gable roof and is a typical brick home built in the 50s.  The house is fed from the road overhead and meets the roof at the ridge and moves down to the eave at the back of the house and is deteriorated as it turns the corner.  After turning the corner along the eave, a previous owner installed a deck addition and in the process covered the cable with a wood boxing/flashing for aesthetics (I'm guessing) for about a 15ft length.  After leaving the deck boxing on the other side, the wire lowers down to the meter box at ground level.  Is there anything required by code that the current owner should be required to do before they sell (other than cover/repair deterioration)?  They used heavy duty tape to seal the deterioration, but this is just a temporary fix.  If nothing else, this poses a safety hazard since the wire has no protection from nails protruding this exterior boxing on the deck if someone were to have no clue and start nailing stuff up there.  I'm not wanting to inherit this same problem without the seller taking some ownership.  This is in South Carolina if that would make a difference.


----------

